# Wearing a Kilt and Pulling a cart!



## October (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCzv6CSSKQw&feature=player_embedded&hd=1

Now this is one awesome Sully!!


----------



## bobbymoore (Aug 25, 2011)

thats so funny


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Aug 25, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow.Wee.


----------



## pandacakes (Aug 25, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that. It really makes my day! I've seen that tortoise before. The keeper also at times straps a donation can to the back of the tortoise.


----------



## Robert (Aug 25, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Thanks for sharing that. It really makes my day! I've seen that tortoise before. The keeper also at times straps a donation can to the back of the tortoise.



Cool! I would drop some cash in there!


----------



## froghaven5 (Aug 25, 2011)

Really cool!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 25, 2011)

That is too awsome!!!


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 25, 2011)

Very cool...


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 25, 2011)

lol thats funny


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey, a tortoise who works for a living! That is neat. Would be a blast to see it in person.


----------



## ascott (Aug 25, 2011)

This is fricken awesome.....


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 26, 2011)

*Tortoise fun at the Renn-fest*

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCzv6CSSKQw&NR=1[/video]


----------



## coreyc (Aug 27, 2011)

Lovin it


----------

